# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Bà Nà Hills - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

(Du lịch Đà Nẵng)- Được ví như là Đà Lạt, Sapa của khu vực miền Trung, tới Bà Nà du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi rừng, thác nước… rất hùng vĩ, ngoạn mục



Một góc Bà Nà Hills, nhìn từ trên cao 
Vẻ nguyên sơ của những cánh rừng nguyên sinh, những tán cây rộng lớn, từng đàn bướm tung bay, gió thổi vi vu cùng hương thơm thoang thoảng của các loài hoa… sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác phiêu lưu đầy lý thú như lạc vào chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh nào đó. 

*Bà Nà Hills- chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh* 

Nằm cách Đà Nẵng 25 km về phía Tây Nam, ở độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển, Bà Nà được xem là “lá phổi xanh” của miền Trung, là “hòn ngọc về khí hậu” của Việt Nam… 

Bà Nà- Núi Chúa là một khu nghỉ mát núi cao có từ thời Pháp thuộc. Trước đó, chúng tôi đã được nghe kể nhiều, và cũng muốn tận mắt ngắm nhìn nét hoang sơ, tinh khiết của Bà Nà, muốn xem "một ngày 4 mùa" như thế nào… 

Anh Chung, người dẫn đường trong suốt chuyến đi cho biết cứ mỗi độ xuân về, Bà Nà khoác lên mình tấm áo vô cùng quyến rũ với vẻ đẹp của ngàn loài hoa rực nở khoe sắc. Thú vị nhất là hoa đào chuông, dáng hoa thanh tú, như những chiếc chuông nhỏ phớt hồng. 



Những cánh rừng nguyên sinh được ví như lá phổi xanh của Bà Nà Hills 
Tới Bà Nà khách có thể du lịch bằng cáp treo. Cáp treo Bà Nà được xây dựng đúng theo tiêu chuẩn của Hiệp hội cáp treo châu Âu theo công nghệ của Áo. Toàn tuyến cáp treo có 22 trụ với 94 cabin, công suất phục vụ 1.500 khách/giờ. Thời gian đi từ ga đi đến ga đến (hoặc ngược lại) là 15,05 phút với vận tốc 6m/giây. Theo xác nhận của Hiệp hội cáp treo thế giới, tuyến cáp treo này đã lập hai kỷ lục Guinness thế giới. Đó là tuyến cáp treo một dây dài nhất thế giới và có cao độ chênh lệch giữa ga trên và ga dưới lớn nhất thế giới. 

Cáp treo Bà Nà không chỉ phục vụ vận chuyển hành khách lên xuống mà còn là một sản phẩm du lịch rất hấp dẫn. Bà Nà nhìn từ cáp treo là bức tranh hoàn mỹ, đầy màu sắc với bốn bề mây phủ điệp trùng. Ngồi trên cabin cáp treo lơ lửng giữa lưng chừng mây, nhìn xuống bạt ngàn núi rừng phía dưới, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi rừng, thác nước… rất hùng vĩ, ngoạn mục. Vẻ nguyên sơ của những cánh rừng nguyên sinh, những tán cây rộng lớn, từng đàn bướm tung bay, gió thổi vi vu cùng hương thơm thoang thoảng của các loài hoa… sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác phiêu lưu đầy lý thú như lạc vào chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh nào đó. 



Cáp treo Bà Nà Hills đạt 2 kỷ lục thế giới 
Đặt chân tới Bà Nà, điều mà du khách cảm nhận đầu tiền là có cảm giác mát lạnh, sảng khoái… và ngạc nhiên vì được đi tung tăng trong mây! Một trong những điểm khác biệt so với nhiều khu vui chơi giải trí khác là Bà Nà không có hàng quán, café, chợ đêm… Ở đây gói gọn tất cả những dịch vụ mà bạn cần và trải trên một mặt bằng rộng, đẹp. Bù lại cho những thiếu thốn về các điểm vui chơi, giải trí, Bà Nà sẽ cho bạn thiên nhiên tươi mát. Khí trời trong lành, cây cối xanh tươi, những khóm hoa tú cầu tim tím mọc rải rác quanh lối đi... 

*“Phục sinh” làng cổ Việt Pháp* 

Được khám phá bởi người Pháp, Bà Nà ngày nay vẫn còn dấu tích của các căn biệt thự cũ ngày xưa, đôi chỗ chỉ còn là một nền nhà đổ nát, hoang lạnh. Một số người bản xứ còn sưu tầm được những viên gạch Pháp ngày xưa, có in cả năm. 



Hoa cẩm tú cầu rực rõ khoe sắc khắp các nẻo đường 

Ông Đặng Minh Trường, Chủ tịch HĐQT Công ty cổ phần dịch vụ cáp treo Bà Nà (Bà Nà Hills) cho biết, đơn vị này đang xây dựng, “tái hiện” một làng Pháp cổ kính mang phong vị của thế kỷ XX trên đỉnh Bà Nà để thu hút du khách trong và ngoài nước đến đây nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi. 

Cũng theo ông Trường: “Du khách dạo bước trong ngôi làng này, sẽ có cảm giác được “sống lại” không khí của khu nghỉ dưỡng Bà Nà xưa vào đầu thế kỷ XX- một trong những thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng lớn nhất Đông Dương lúc bấy giờ, từng sánh ngang với các khu nghỉ dưỡng khác như Le Bockr (Campuchia), Cap Saint Jacques (Vũng Tàu), Tam Đảo, Sa Pa, Đà Lạt…”. 




Hầm rượu, nơi có những chai rượu quý mà du khách có thể được thưởng thức miễn phí 
Ngôi làng Pháp mang phong vị đầu thế kỷ XX do chính các kiến trúc sư bậc thầy Pháp thiết kế. “Đó là 80 đơn nguyên 2 tầng, với 8 mét chiều cao cho mỗi tầng. Các biệt thự kiểu Pháp cổ kính xây dựng rải rác trong rừng, rất phù hợp với những du khách thích yên tĩnh và khám phá”, ông Vũ Huy Thắng, GĐ Bà Nà Hills tiết lộ. 

Cổ kính không đồng nghĩa với kém tiện nghi, bên cạnh làng Pháp cổ, những dịch vụ hiện đại cũng đang được quy hoạch xây dựng tại đây như rạp chiếu phim 3D, tàu lượn cao tốc, thành phố tuyết, thiên đường trò chơi, đu quay, bowling, leo núi nhân tạo... 



Những ngôi nhà theo phong cách làng Pháp cổ 
Hiện nay, một trung tâm hội nghị, giải trí với các hạng mục như phòng hội nghị có sức chứa 700 người, quầy bar, sàn nhảy, karaoke, sân khấu… đang được khẩn trương triển khai xây dựng, hoàn thiện và dự kiến đưa vào khai thác trước mùa hè năm 2010. 

Khu vui chơi giải trí hỗn hợp (gồm làng Pháp và khu vui chơi hiện đại) được đơn vị đầu tư cho biết là sẽ lớn và hiện đại tầm thứ 3 thế giới, rộng 7,5 ha. Trong đó, khu vui chơi trong nhà là 2,5 ha và ngoài trời là 5 ha. Dự kiến, khu vui chơi liên hợp hoàn thành vào cuối tháng 3/2011, nhân kỷ niệm 36 năm giải phóng Đà Nẵng. 

_Note: Ngày 25/3/2009, tuyến cáp treo Bà Nà - Suối Mơ được khánh thành, đạt hai kỷ lục Guiness thế giới là tuyến cáp treo một dây dài nhất thế giới (5.042,62m) và có cao độ chênh lệch giữa hai ga lớn nhất thế giới (1.291,81m). Ngay sau khi khánh thành tuyến cáp treo thứ nhất, Bà Nà Hills tiếp tục đưa vào khai thác tuyến cáp treo thứ hai Debay - Morin có chiều dài 697,67m với công suất phục vụ 1.000 khách/giờ để đưa khách từ đỉnh Vọng Nguyệt lên đồi Lệ Nim. Với hệ thống cáp treo này, du khách chỉ mất khoảng 4 phút để di chuyển thay vì phải đi bộ gần 30 phút để lên đỉnh núi Chúa cao khoảng 1.487m ngắm cảnh như trước đây._ 




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## thuty

Hầm rượu không miễn phí đâu, vé vào mấy chục thì phải, khi vào bạn sẽ được 1 cốc coctail tùy chọn. Miễn phí đội bợm nhậu vào có mà nó sập tiệm à  :cuoi: . Vào đấy rượu nó bán đắt như ma ặc ặc

----------


## thuty

Công nhận trên đấy có hoa cẩm tú cầu đẹp, mà hình như nó đang xây dựng casino trên đấy. Mời các bạn đến đấy mà oánh bạc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Lại biết thêm 1 địa danh du lịch mới
Cảnh nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## Mituot

Hóa ra Bà Na hills ở ĐN ^^
Hi vọng có dịp khám phá ĐN

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

> Lại biết thêm 1 địa danh du lịch mới
> Cảnh nhìn đẹp quá


Khu du lịch bà nà là điểm nhấn của ngành du lịch Tp Đà Nẵng. rất tuyệt. mình làm bên du lịch tại Đà Nẵng nên cũng có chút ít kinh nghiệm để có chuyến du lịch thú vị tại Bà nà hay cả Đà Nẵng. Mọi người vào đường link để tham khảo nhé. ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (01 ngày) DBT-OPT04 . ak, Năm mới 2012 sắp đến rồi. Chúc mọi người sang năm mới sức khỏe và thành công trong cuộc sống. Và vào dịp tết này Đức có một số chương trình tour rất thú vị sẽ mở hằng ngày bất cứ thời gian nào trong dịp tết. Có gi mọi người alo cho mình ha! Mr Đức 0915 880 449

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

Khu du lịch bà nà là điểm nhấn của ngành du lịch Tp Đà Nẵng. rất tuyệt. mình làm bên du lịch tại Đà Nẵng nên cũng có chút ít kinh nghiệm để có chuyến du lịch thú vị tại Bà nà hay cả Đà Nẵng. Mọi người vào đường link để tham khảo nhé. ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (01 ngày) DBT-OPT04 . ak, Năm mới 2012 sắp đến rồi. Chúc mọi người sang năm mới sức khỏe và thành công trong cuộc sống. Và vào dịp tết này Đức có một số chương trình tour rất thú vị sẽ mở hằng ngày bất cứ thời gian nào trong dịp tết. Có gi mọi người alo cho mình ha! Mr Đức 0915 880 449

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

Khu du lịch bà nà là điểm nhấn của ngành du lịch Tp Đà Nẵng. rất tuyệt. mình làm bên du lịch tại Đà Nẵng nên cũng có chút ít kinh nghiệm để có chuyến du lịch thú vị tại Bà nà hay cả Đà Nẵng. Mọi người vào đường link để tham khảo nhé. ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (01 ngày) DBT-OPT04 . ak, Năm mới 2012 sắp đến rồi. Chúc mọi người sang năm mới sức khỏe và thành công trong cuộc sống. Và vào dịp tết này Đức có một số chương trình tour rất thú vị sẽ mở hằng ngày bất cứ thời gian nào trong dịp tết. Có gi mọi người alo cho mình ha! Mr Đức 0915 880 449

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

vào đà nẵng. có gi bạn cứ alo cho mình Mr Đức 0915 880 449

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Hoa cẩm tú nhìn đẹp thật nếu là cả một vườn thì chắc là đẹp lắm

----------


## lunas2

1 địa điểm lý thú

----------


## lunas2

mình chưa đi cáp treo bjo

----------


## lunas2

đẹp quá.đứng trên nhìn xuống thật là đẹp

----------


## lovetravel

Muốn đến đây đi cáp treo 1 lần quá!

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Mình chưa được đi bao giờ. Khi nào mới có cơ hội đi đây nhỉ? Haizzzz

----------


## Hunterist

Ở trên đó vừa mới khai trương công viên giải trí rồi đó.Mọi người lên đó tha hồ vui chơi

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CHU DU VIỆT
TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG
F111 Trần Anh Tông - TP. Đà Nẵng
05113 741 469 / 0912 555 627 / 0986 949 777
Email:  info@dulichdanang.net.vn
Web:    http://dulichdanang.net.vn
https://www.facebook.com/dulichdanang.net.vn

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## blackwhite

Bà Nà hấp dẫn nhất ở Đà Nẵng, lên đây cảnh đẹp giống như tiên cảnh. Ở lại ban đêm nữa mới cảm nhận được thú vị .

----------


## thuty

> Bà Nà hấp dẫn nhất ở Đà Nẵng, lên đây cảnh đẹp giống như tiên cảnh. Ở lại ban đêm nữa mới cảm nhận được thú vị .


Ở lại đêm oánh bạc cho sướng, hơ hơ

----------


## thientai206

năm nay nhất định e pai đi mấy cái chỗ này mí được  :Big Grin:

----------

